# نماذج لمنازل من طابقين



## s4m (17 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اثناء بحثى فى الانترنت وجدت العديد من النماذج لمنازل من طابقيين فى عدة مواقع واردت مشاركتكم بها وهى عبارة عن مساقط افقية فقط وللعلم هى ليست من تصميمى .

وهذه هى الروابط

كل رابط به 20 نموذج

http://rapidshare.com/files/84476164/Villa_1-20.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/84477350/Villa_21-40.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/84480642/Villa_41-60.rar

فاذا اردتو المزيد اطلبو


----------



## s4m (17 يناير 2008)

اذا فى حد محتاج زيادة نماذج يطلب وان شاء الله ارفع الباقى لكم مش محتاج اى رد ولا حاجة بس دعاء بيكفى


----------



## s4m (17 يناير 2008)

مافى حوجة لنماذج اخرى ارجو اخبارى


----------



## s4m (17 يناير 2008)

يا جماعة لو عايزيين زيادة اتكلموا عشان ارفع الخير وفير والحمد لله


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا""...ووفقك لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه
والله اتمنى المزيد في نماذج لعمارة سكنية,,
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك احبكى يا بغداد
وانا ان شاء الله سوف ارفع البقية قريبا
هل تكفى 100 نموذج او ارفعلك زيادة؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

كما وعدتك ((احبكى يا بغداد)) هذه روابط ل 100 نموذج ارجو ان تنال رضاك 

http://rapidshare.com/files/84725556/Villa_61-80.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84727057/Villa_81-100.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84728415/Villa_101-120.rar
------------------------------------------------------------
http://rapidshare.com/files/84733907/Villa_121-140.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84733908/Villa_141-160.rar


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزوجك بكرا واطعمك طيرا


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا على مرور م/على صالح شلال

وهذه نمازج اخرى

http://rapidshare.com/files/84733909/Villa_161-180.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84733910/Villa_181-200.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84733911/Villa_201-250.rar


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

ويا خى م/على صالح شلال شكرا على دعائك ولكنى والحمد لله متزوج 
ربنا يغفر لنا جميعا ويدخلنا فسيح جناته ان شاء الله


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا",,,,وتقبل دعائك
ورزقك بالذرية الصالحة
مشكور جدا اخي


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

مشكور ((احبكى يا بغداد)) وهذه نماذج اخرى

http://rapidshare.com/files/84785887/Villa_251-300.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84785888/Villa_301-350.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84785890/Villa_351-400.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84785891/Villa_401-450.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84785892/VIlla_451-500.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84785893/Villa_501-541.rar


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

ارجو ان تكون النماذج قد نالت رضاكم


----------



## s4m (19 يناير 2008)

هذه اخر النماذج المرفوعة حتى استطيع رفع الباقى لكم منى التحية


----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

ارجو منكم اان اعرف هل النماذج جاهزة تساعد او تضر وهل الملفات المرفوعة كافية او تريدون المزيد

وشكرا


----------



## s4m (21 يناير 2008)




----------



## s4m (22 يناير 2008)

شباب محتاجين زيادة ولا كفاية


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (22 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ....

موضوع مفيد شكرا لك عليه وعلى مجهودك فيه....

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## s4m (23 يناير 2008)

ربنا يزيدنا جميعا من الحسنات والبركات 

وشكرا على مرورك مهندسة معمارية


----------



## kawahalabja (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله لك وفى اهلك وعلمك


----------



## kawahalabja (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله لك ياS4m


----------



## برنسيسه (23 يناير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## بنتـ أبوٍهآ (23 يناير 2008)

.. يعطيك العافيه ..


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## s4m (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا


----------



## المخخخططط (23 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ALMANSOUR (23 يناير 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير وماقصرت


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (24 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على المجهود


----------



## s4m (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا ليك الاخ الكريم ميرسى جدا


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

انا م محمود يسن 
من مصر 
عايز اتعرف على الزملاء و*****ى 
engineers2004***********


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

*****ى على ******


----------



## fahad7797 (28 يناير 2008)

مجهود رائع S4m , مشكور على الملفات المرفقة, 

نحياتي

فهد


----------



## نانوتو (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز ونتمنى منك المزيد وبالتوفيق انشاءالله 
واطلب من اخي العزيز اذا متوفر لديك المساقط لمساحات اقل من هذه ساكون شاكرا 
الابعاد (20*10 =20*13
=20*15
المساحة الكلية


----------



## s4m (1 فبراير 2008)

العضو نانوتو

يوجد مساحات مختلفة من بينها ما ذكرت 
ولكن لابد من تحميل الملفات جميعها لانه موزعة

وشكرا على مرور كل الاعضاء


----------



## ماجدامام (1 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل كيفية تنزيل الملقات من الرابيدشير فانى حاولت اكثر من مرة دون جدوى


----------



## ماجدامام (1 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وياريت يكون فيه مسقط دور ارض ومعها الواجهات


----------



## s4m (2 فبراير 2008)

ألاخ ماجد امام

هذه صور ان شاء الله تشرح طرقة التنزيل من الربيشير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=24058&stc=1&d=1201939636


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=24059&stc=1&d=1201939636


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=24060&stc=1&d=1201939636


والله أعلم


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (6 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسنات


----------



## s4m (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا


----------



## s4m (4 يونيو 2008)

هل هذه المشاركة مفيدة اذا كانت مفيدة ارجو ان اعلم حتى ازيد عدد النمازج وشكرا


----------



## المملكه للمقاولات (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## عدنان النجار (21 يونيو 2008)

can tou sed alot of sampel?
sank you


----------



## Amory2010 (23 يونيو 2008)

يا سلام لو فى نماذج كتيرة زى دى بالواجهات بتاعتها بس للعمارات السكنيه


----------



## EN_SA_AL (24 يونيو 2008)

أخي الرابد شير ما يشتغل عندنا تقدر تحملهم علي موقع اخر


----------



## s4m (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على مروركم وان شاء الله أحاول رفعها على موقع اخر


----------



## هنديس (28 يونيو 2008)

لك مني خالص الدعاء ولا حرمنا الله منك في منتدنا الجميل بوجود امثالك


----------



## ramzy1974 (28 يونيو 2008)

اخي حبذا لو رفعتها على غير الرابيد شير فالموقع يعطي خطأ


----------



## EN_SA_AL (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## newart (3 يوليو 2008)

إلا الربيدشير وعُقدة ممكن رابط أخر


----------



## عمر غالي (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## s4m (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي كل من مر علي الموضوع وشكرني 
اللهم بارك لنا في كل الاخوة والاخوات في منتدانا


----------



## al araby 82 (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## med89 (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الجبار وان شاء الله لا نتحرم منك.....


----------



## engaljilany (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ولك الشكر الجزيل لاني كنت محتار في تصميم مخطط 200 م2 واجهة 10 م


----------



## s4m (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم وعلي تشجيعكم


----------



## علي الغريباوي (20 أبريل 2011)

اشكلرك ولكن المشكلة اني لااستطيع كيفية التحميل او حتى المشاهدة 
ارجو المساعدة مع الشكر


----------



## ghufranalhashmy (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المجهود ولكن ياريت تكمل جميلك برفع الروابط على موقع غير الرابدشير لانه مزعج في التحميل وقد حاولت كثيرا ولم استطع تحميل اي من هذه الروابط مشكورين


----------



## sahjsa (24 أبريل 2011)

جميلة جداً ولكن لماذا لاتقوم برفعة على رابط اخر غير الربتشير


----------

